# SAMMSUNG GALAXY Y (YOUNG)GT S5360



## santosh1812 (Jun 7, 2013)

CAN ANY ONE HEP ME TO ROOT GALAXY YOUNG GT S5360? I HAVE TRIED ALL TYPES OF ROOTING METHODE BUT I FAILED EVERYTIME./ MY ANDROID VERSION IS 2.3.6 .KARNEL VERSION [email protected]#1 ...BUILD NUMBER ISGINGERBREAD.DDMD1


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

santosh1812 said:


> CAN ANY ONE HEP ME TO ROOT GALAXY YOUNG GT S5360? I HAVE TRIED ALL TYPES OF ROOTING METHODE BUT I FAILED EVERYTIME./ MY ANDROID VERSION IS 2.3.6 .KARNEL VERSION [email protected]#1 ...BUILD NUMBER ISGINGERBREAD.DDMD1


Have you tried this


----------



## Trojanhunter007 (Aug 4, 2013)

Just to let everybody know this method worked on my galaxy y

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

Good to hear

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------

